# Chalazion Injection



## cfrantz (Sep 30, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU CODE AN INJECTION TO THE EYELID FOR A CHALAZION---???

A MIXTURE OF KENALOG AND LIDOCAINE W/ EPINEPHRINE WERE INJECTED INTO TO RIGHT LOWER, RIGHT UPPER, AND LEFT LOWER LIDS TO AVOID KELOID  FORMATIONS, PER DR'S OP NOTE----- THE ONLY THING I COULD FIND IS UNLISTED---67999?????  ANYONE HAVE A BETTER CODE????


----------



## dmaec (Sep 30, 2008)

I would code an E/M if documentation supports one (chalazion dx) - along with the Jcode for the Kenalog

OR -
I'd code the 90772 with the Jcode for Kenalog - (no E/M) 

The "injection" of Kenalog - is the "procedure" - an injection (Jcode plus 90772 admin of the injection) 

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## cfrantz (Sep 30, 2008)

I Work In An Asc ----there Are No E/m Code, And Our Payors Will Not Reimburse For Codes Not Thru 10000 To 69999-----


----------



## mbort (Oct 1, 2008)

look at the lay description for 68200 and see if that meets your needs


----------

